# front sway bar 27mm



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i was browsing around for some camber bolts.On ebay of course and i ran across a front sway bar for the cruze.long story short went to whiteline and found they have a front sway bar listed for our cars.seems like it will be a pain to get that front sway bar out of there but just letting everyone know it is availableWhiteline Front Sway Bar 27mm Heavy Duty | eBay


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't looked but if you go with this also get tge linkage from ism. I also saw cxracing has links for our cars juat don't know about them.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I haven't looked but if you go with this also get tge linkage from ism. I also saw cxracing has links for our cars juat don't know about them.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


i have coilovers they come with adjustable endlinksand ism endlinks are whitelines if you didnt know


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i have coilovers they come with adjustable endlinksand ism endlinks are whitelines if you didnt know


Thanks for that info didn't know that

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

On the old j-body cavaliers you had to drop the subframe to swap out the front sway bar. The cruze does seem to have more room but I suspect it would be a similar procedure.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

From the picture it looks like if you unbolt one side of the cat you can probably wiggle it in there. Looks like a decent amount of work though, I hope the results are well worth the amount of effort to install.

Anyone willing to take the plunge on this?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

hmm. If I get F + R bars, I would also need to get the front end links, the set is pretty expensive! Looks like the bars are heavy too (solid) 18 lbs for the front, not sure about the rear. Wonder how many mpg that'll cost ...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well now vome the hard decision do i try these or start my retrofit.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone contacted whiteline to get a price from them I'm not to keen on buying stuff off of eBay I would rather support the acual company. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Has anyone contacted whiteline to get a price from them I'm not to keen on buying stuff off of eBay I would rather support the acual company.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I doubt anyone has contacted them since i just found this today-__-.how is buying off there ebay store not supporting them haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> I doubt anyone has contacted them since i just found this today-__-.how is buying off there ebay store not supporting them haha
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I didn't know thay was therw store lol then I'm buying it Monday.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I contacted jerry to see if he can get ultra racing products and whitline products I would rather buy from him anyways support our vendors.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

27 isn't that big, what is the factory diameter?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd start with a rear sway bar before trying to go to a bigger front. You may make the steering respond faster, but ultimately the car is going to be more prone to understeer if the front sway bar is made stiffer without added a rear sway bar.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> I'd start with a rear sway bar before trying to go to a bigger front. You may make the steering respond faster, but ultimately the car is going to be more prone to understeer if the front sway bar is made stiffer without added a rear sway bar.



LOL, I was JUST going to add that!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> I'd start with a rear sway bar before trying to go to a bigger front. You may make the steering respond faster, but ultimately the car is going to be more prone to understeer if the front sway bar is made stiffer without added a rear sway bar.


Yea that's why I'm going with upper strut bars front and rear.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> I doubt anyone has contacted them since i just found this today-__-.how is buying off there ebay store not supporting them haha
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ebay should be avoided at all costs. They are a corrupted company beyond believe and charge exorbitant fees for transactions as well as providing little to no seller protection. Paypal has been known to randomly seize funds for no reason and with no explanation, and they also charge a significant fee for transactions. If you as a seller wanted to sell something on e-bay, you'd be charged a 9% final value fee as well as a ~3% paypal fee, and if the buyer wanted to, he could file a case against you, ship you back a bottle of water, and win. Oh, and that's beside the fact that they void any transaction having to do with guns or gun parts of any kind. I'd much rather pay the guys directly than support ebay/paypal.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to start with the rear sway bar, hopefully jerry can get it if not I guess ill order it through ism

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> 27 isn't that big, what is the factory diameter?


Factory is only 19

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Ebay should be avoided at all costs. They are a corrupted company beyond believe and charge exorbitant fees for transactions as well as providing little to no seller protection. Paypal has been known to randomly seize funds for no reason and with no explanation, and they also charge a significant fee for transactions. If you as a seller wanted to sell something on e-bay, you'd be charged a 9% final value fee as well as a ~3% paypal fee, and if the buyer wanted to, he could file a case against you, ship you back a bottle of water, and win. Oh, and that's beside the fact that they void any transaction having to do with guns or gun parts of any kind. I'd much rather pay the guys directly than support ebay/paypal.


Well yes i would rather hand cash to a person but its kinda hard when there across the country.

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

wow...that's tiny. the rear on my 88 Firebird is 24mm. So yeah if anyone decides to invest in this you should 100% get the rear bar to go with it or it will probably plow pretty bad in corners


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> wow...that's tiny. the rear on my 88 Firebird is 24mm. So yeah if anyone decides to invest in this you should 100% get the rear bar to go with it or it will probably plow pretty bad in corners


Yea I'm ordering the rear this Monday than the front 2 weeks later that maybe front upper strut mount.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Personally I like the way it drives with the stocker up front and the rear bar on, makes it rotate through the corners a little more which is the way I am comfortable with feeling behind the wheel (being a RWD person).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Personally I like the way it drives with the stocker up front and the rear bar on, makes it rotate through the corners a little more which is the way I am comfortable with feeling behind the wheel (being a RWD person).


Did you get the rwar from ISM

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Personally I like the way it drives with the stocker up front and the rear bar on, makes it rotate through the corners a little more which is the way I am comfortable with feeling behind the wheel (being a RWD person).


What setting do you have the rear sb set at? And how much of a difference does it make, soft to firm?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Yup


how long ago did you buy it from them it is showing pre-order.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Last winter. Give him a call, they are just whiteline bars so there should be no production issues


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Personally I like the way it drives with the stocker up front and the rear bar on, makes it rotate through the corners a little more which is the way I am comfortable with feeling behind the wheel (being a RWD person).


^ these are adjustable bars- what setting do you have it on? the softest?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Personally I like the way it drives with the stocker up front and the rear bar on, makes it rotate through the corners a little more which is the way I am comfortable with feeling behind the wheel (being a RWD person).


What everyone else said (which setting), and what other mods do you have to the suspension?

I have stock suspension with Eibach springs. The car still understeers at the limit, but I'm not sure how much of that understeer I would want to dial out of the car... pushing it a bit in slippery conditions sees the tail of the car fairly "active" as is. Warm dry pavement may alter this behaviour slightly, but it was already getting colder when I put the springs on.


----------

